# wait at rainbow bridge



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

Wait at Rainbow Bridge my friend for as long as it may be youve taken something with you that belongs to me.
So wait at Rainbow Bridge my friend for as long as it may be i will never be complete again til you give it back to me.
"What have i taken from you mum" i can hear you say."You took my heart Bob and i want it back someday".
So wait at Rainbow Bridge my friend so many years may pass but when we cross together Bob we'll be whole again at last.x


----------



## LPC (Jul 22, 2012)

What a moving text of remembrance! Yes, you will surely meet when your time comes. You will reunited, never again to be parted. Have no doubt of that.

My very best wishes to you!


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you so much.Even though the pain is still so raw it somehow makes me feel a little better to come on to the forum and show my grief in words.until youve loved and lost a beloved friend the pain isnt understood.xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

janette shepherd said:


> Wait at Rainbow Bridge my friend for as long as it may be youve taken something with you that belongs to me.
> So wait at Rainbow Bridge my friend for as long as it may be i will never be complete again til you give it back to me.
> "What have i taken from you mum" i can hear you say."You took my heart Bob and i want it back someday".
> So wait at Rainbow Bridge my friend so many years may pass but when we cross together Bob we'll be whole again at last.x


" Ditto x "


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

Three long heartbreaking weeks Bob since i held your beautiful face a nd kissed you.
I wish i was with you boy but i cant just yet.
I am thinking of you every second of every minute of the day and my aching heart longs to be with you my best friend my faithful companion.xx


----------



## mrshodgson (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh Janette,

My heart breaks for you. I know just how you feel. Had to have one of mine PTS last week very suddenly and it just about killed me. I feel like I've got a stone in my chest where my heart used to be. 

I'm just trying to remember the good times we had together and her funny little quirks, and the fact that I know beyond doubt that she knew she was loved and had a good life.

Take care

XX


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Our hearts go out to you, dear Janette. For we all know just how you are feeling...

The NDE thread may be of comfort
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rainbow_bridge/274693-nde-dogs-afterlife.html


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the link.x


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

So sorry for your loss,someone sent me this when I had to have my beloved Alice, PTS, I fond it very helpful.
Take care and look after yourself.xxx

The Rainbow Bridge


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

I miss you so much my Bob my baby.xxx


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Janette, your Bob is at peace, no pain, remember the good times, he wouldnt want you upset.


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

I know i keep telling myself the same thing i just cant stop crying he is in my head every second of the day everything i did revolved around Bob my whole life has changed and i dont know how to move forward.x


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

most of us have been there, i wouldnt have a dog for over 9 years simply cos i felt like you do now

however.....i relented


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

I dont think i can ever get another i would be frightened of comparing to Bob no other could ever replace him .x
ps They are gorgeous.x


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

janette shepherd said:


> I dont think i can ever get another i would be frightened of comparing to Bob no other could ever replace him .x
> ps They are gorgeous.x


you may

never say never

im sure bob would like a new boy or girl to experience what he had


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

i wanted a pet that would outlive me but walking a tortoise takes days...


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

Rescue sites are full of little souls waiting for some love and i got lots to give but not just yet .x


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

janette shepherd said:


> Rescue sites are full of little souls waiting for some love and i got lots to give but not just yet .x


theres no rush, only you will know when your ready


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Birthday my boy Bob
I love you my gorgeous boy and miss you so
much.x
6/5/2000 --26/3/2013


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

The sun is shining Bob and im sat on the big yokshire stone step on the patio where you loved to sunbathe.
I wish you could be here with me enjoying the sun with your factor 50 on .
I've shed so many tears as i am now.
Wait at the bridge Bob miss you handsome man.x


----------

